# Cockatiel Stroke



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has had experiences with strokes in cockatiels. Just wondering what their symptoms were and how you managed them?

I think my little love has had a stroke or a seizure. He's been admitted to an avian vet who I trust will give him the best care. He's already ruled out led poisoning and he's now moved onto a possible infection. To be honest he's really surprised its not led poisoning as his symptoms are text book but I knew he couldn't have gotten to anything toxic. As for an infection despite being disorientated, unbalanced and as of this morning blind in his right eye he's happy eating and drinking as normal. I would say he's confused and a bit stressed by the changes but not sick looking (if that makes sense). He's just slow trying to navigate as he's unbalanced and partially blind now. Heart rate and breathing are all normal. Everything just seems neurological. 

I trust my vet but curious to know if people have been through a similar thing. Always find it good to chat about. TIA


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*stroke*

Riley, I am so sorry to hear about your bird's stroke! I have never experienced a stroke in a bird. Sorry I can't share anything helpful, but sending hugs and best wishes your way. I hope he will be okay. It sounds positive that he is eating and drinking normally, and that other functions are normal. I hope he will continue to improve and cope with his disability.


----------

